# Production Date



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Would it still be possible to change the options on a 3 series car this late in Sept for an Oct production?Is the dealer that ordered the car your only recourse?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Shades said:


> *Would it still be possible to change the options on a 3 series car this late in Sept for an Oct production?Is the dealer that ordered the car your only recourse? *


An October production order ought to still be modifiable 
at this time, depending, of course, on actual assigned
production week. Anything week#42 or later for sure.

Only your dealer can modify the specifications...


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks for the info,you run a great site.Just wish you were located in Toronto.


----------

